# Making our own cheesesteaks



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.  
So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).

Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 8, 2020)

I love cheese steaks.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.



Steakums can be expensive too.  Might be cheaper if you ask someone in the meat department to cut some skirt steak really thin so you can chop them up as they cook.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> ...


Skirt or flank will work and I'm looking into it but Steak-umms aren't that expensive at Wally World, in fact they're often cheaper than skirt and flank though I'll keep my eyes open for sales on those and on ribeye which can get down to $5 a pound.


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.


Don’t eat that shit. It’ll kill you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> ...


Awesome!!!  I'll order extra!!!


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Hell yes!  Please do!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Just finished my pot pie, gotta have my smoke break now.  Got tater chips for later.........


----------



## Kosh (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.



$18?

You could have got a cheese steak pizza for that!


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You should consider adding to your diet arsenic, lead, and mercury. Wonderful healthy affects when all three are combined in high doses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Already doing that, feel amazing!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> ...


From who?  Scumino's?  Pizza Slut?


----------



## Kosh (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am sure there are many pizza places that offer this, but if you live in NY it will be $30!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


You couldn't pay me enough to live in NY..........  Heck, I spent 35 years in Northern Virginia/DC, that was bad enough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 8, 2020)

STEAK UMN!!!!
Awwwwww Hell Nah!!! 
   Ya gotta get a good ribeye,toss it in the freezer till it's semi frozen so it's easy to slice thin!!!! Then add some UMAMI powder,caramelized onions and a bit of olive oil and a splash of Worcestershire sauce. This should obviously be done in one pan.
   Lay on the cheese of your choice on the pile and cover with a bowl or whatever ya got to melt the cheese then lay it on a toasted bun.
Of course you can add bell pepper if you're into that.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Have them slice underbelly chuck. More fat so more flavor and $3-$3.50 or so.
~Ummz are the Spam of the red meat world


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I like Spam......


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


My mom said " we're having meatloaf" = uncan the Spam with the toy train key(included----I'm an old guy). She'd roll it 3-4 times in an iron skillet, grab a can of corn and it was on ! 
Thumb it up if you know the "train key" reference.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



People who live in Hawaii LOVE SPAM.  They say it is a cultural thing because during the war so many people were eating it and it just became a staple.  They soak it in soy sauce and wrap it in some kind of leaf and eat the hell out of it.  I bet Hormel says in business from Hawaii alone.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


VERY true. It's probably $45 a can over there too.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


No need to add anything.







Personally I cut mine thin, fry it crispy, make it into a sandwich with mayo and usually oat bread.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Gonna die anyway, might as well go out happy.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> STEAK UMN!!!!
> Awwwwww Hell Nah!!!
> Ya gotta get a good ribeye,toss it in the freezer till it's semi frozen so it's easy to slice thin!!!! Then add some UMAMI powder,caramelized onions and a bit of olive oil and a splash of Worcestershire sauce. This should obviously be done in one pan.
> Lay on the cheese of your choice on the pile and cover with a bowl or whatever ya got to melt the cheese then lay it on a toasted bun.
> Of course you can add bell pepper if you're into that.


I do agree about slicing your own.  Right now I have a few moose roasts and they slice up nice and thin and make great cheese steaks, etc.  I understand that not everyone is fortunate enough to have moose, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Me too!  Makes great fire starter.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2020)

Here's what I do for a cheesesteak.

A few times a year, we do a rib roast.  And it's fucking awesome. 

But we never finish it.  There's always some left over.

So the next day, I slice up the remaining roast paper thin then chop it up.  Then, I fry up some finely diced onions.  Once the onions are caramelized, I add the steak for just a minute to heat it up.  Then, I grind some pepper over the mixture.  As this is happening, I'm toasting two slices of bread.  And when the toast and the meat mixture is done, I bring the toast out of the toaster, place a piece of sliced processed cheese on one slice of bread, then place the meat and onions onto the cheese, put on the other piece of toast, and voila!  An awesome cheesesteak!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> Here's what I do for a cheesesteak.
> 
> A few times a year, we do a rib roast.  And it's fucking awesome.
> 
> ...


Agree, except for the processed processed cheese-like substance.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I do for a cheesesteak.
> ...



The original Philly cheesesteak uses Cheese Whiz.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Yuck.  I use my own, homemade cheese.  Sorry.  I like homemade stuff, or organic, non-GMO food.  Moose and homemade goat cheese make the best cheese steak sammich for me.  Pretty sure my neighbors would agree.


----------



## Toro (Jan 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I like extra-GMO foods.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


That's ok.  You're welcome to all you can get.  Forgive me if I choose to forgo such modern conveniences.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> Here's what I do for a cheesesteak.
> 
> A few times a year, we do a rib roast.  And it's fucking awesome.
> 
> ...


Yup, must be a Canadian......... or American......... or both..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Eeeewwwwww............


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Are you the one who makes a mean weed rat stew?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



You mean they don't use the key anymore???


As you can tell, I haven't had spam in a few years to know this


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Fucking yankee shit. PhilDogg in SC uses aged Xtree sharp cheddar and makes his own mayo and pickles.......and sweet tater fries


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

View attachment 299187


JustAnotherNut said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Last time I had some was in Hawaii. I was so baked I'm not sure which island ! We lived in a treehouse on the beach tho ! WAY back


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 8, 2020)

Toro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




NOOOO...….provolone

and ya'll keep forgetting the peppers. Gotta have onions & peppers. Whatsa matta with you people......maybe even sliced mushrooms in there too. 


And most any cut of beef, thin sliced, will work. 


I've even done it with hamburger patties formed to the shape of the roll, topped with the onions, peppers & mushrooms and provolone on a buttered, toasted French roll and served with Aujus. Yes a combination of a cheesesteak & French Dip but with hamburger. It's awesome too.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.




I can't bring my self to eat steak'um's. I'll usually buy that beef carnitas at Walmart and use that. I like them the way your best half does, except I like that pepper sauce Jersey mikes uses as well. Heart burn city but its awesome.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 299187
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Is that you Russell Crow?  Why are you wearing glasses?


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

I haven't had a Jersey Mike's Cheese Steak... one of my favorites where I used to live was Penn Station.  I don't know if that is really a national chain though.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

This was Hawaii ?







Lewdog said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 299187
> ...



Keeps them curly hairs outa me eyes when Iza eating mate !
Crow. Scrawny lil prick


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> This was Hawaii ?
> 
> View attachment 299189
> 
> ...



Is your buddy wearing that hub cap as a necklace?  He's ahead of his time.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > This was Hawaii ?
> ...



LOL. 70's stuff for the local clan crowd to understand
The original Hawaii crowd was rich California fucks escaping "Mezkins and niigrz" invading Californias Golden State. Racist motherfuckers. Made the south look accommodating


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> I haven't had a Jersey Mike's Cheese Steak... one of my favorites where I used to live was Penn Station.  I don't know if that is really a national chain though.


When we lived in Reston VA we would have NEVER contemplated going to a chain sub shop or chain pizza place not with Lucias Italian Ristoraunte just a half mile away.  Now they made some AWESOME cheesesteaks.   
The funny thing is Subway was right next door........ and they were sumetimes busy.

My mistake, there was a chain sub shop we'd go to, Quiznos but that was it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had a Jersey Mike's Cheese Steak... one of my favorites where I used to live was Penn Station.  I don't know if that is really a national chain though.
> ...



Just watched a video the other day of why Quiznos shrunk away to near nothingness.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Too much competition? 
For me it was they stopped making their wonderful BLT subs which is pretty much the only sub they made that I liked.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not too long, about 11 minutes.  Let's just say like most things, greed will always be someone's downfall.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I did look it up and it was a combination of events and a weak business model from the get go.  Greed had little to do with it.  Their three biggest problems were low volume unit output in a saturated market (low profit margin), attempting to compete with Subway's discounts then came the third hit, the recession.  Granted the leveraged buyout didn't help any but leveraged buyouts happen all the time.  Here every single one of these issues hit Quiznos at roughly the same time.  Due to all the above they lost 90% of their market share in a decade, no one could survive that.  As always happens in these situations the franchisees are left holding the bag.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 8, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Well they tried to sell as man franchises as possible, but yet didn't give a lot of support to franchise owners.  Then they got greedy and instead of simply telling franchises where to buy all their items from to make sure every store tasted the same, they started buying the stuff and selling it to all the franchises at a mark up making money that way as well.

Then of course their biggest selling point was their subs were toasted... and then Subway started toasting their's as well which hurt a lot.

I also liked eating at Schlotzsky's or however you spell it, back in the day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 9, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Honestly what your you tube video shows is only a small part of the whole story which is why I don't take you tube videos without a healthy dose of salt if not a whole salt mine........  In most instances like this they're heavily propagandized, i e one sided.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 9, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh I'm sure that is true, but it is true that the biggest advertisement for Quizno's was that they toasted their subs, which Subway started doing.  What *I* liked about quizno's was you could pick and put your own peppers on your sub at their special little bar.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.


Steakums?  NO NO NONONO NO NO!
That's sacrilegious.
If you are gonna go that route at least buy the better sliced steak the kind that comes in frozen pinwheels you can get at Walmart great value brand.

They sell foldable meat slicers, as long as the meat is partly frozen you can cut any steak even london broil and chuck real real thin to make your own fresh tender steak sandwiches.
Can of crushed tomatoes like hunts with garlic powder salt onion powder oregano and parm cheese makes a good sauce for the pizza steak.
Publix Italian roll or Walmart loaf of French bread makes a good roll for them.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 10, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> ...


Sadly most grocers won't do that anymore, and it's preferred to cut steak thinner and easier by doing it on a partly frozen steak.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Nah.  Don't use weed or rat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.



Next time try thin sliced round, they'll be even better.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


Really?  I thought they wuz a bunch of Japaneeze wanting premium guuf corses to play on.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


SO....they couldn't compete.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 10, 2020)

gallantwarrior said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



More like the foundation they built their company on was no longer unique and they failed to adapt.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> We tried out Jersey Mike's cheesesteaks not long ago and they were good but at $18 for two that get's expensive fast.
> So I picked up some Steak-umms, provolone, hoagie rolls, tomatoes and lettuce (the wife likes the latter two on hers).
> 
> Cooks up fast, you can add salt or not if you choose, onions and peppers if you choose, I like onions.  Mine are better and and about a quarter of the price per sandwich.



Holy cow I haven't had Steak-umms for yeeaaars. 
I remember them as a young'un.


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2020)

The best way is just to have your butcher shave some rib eye steak and griddle it up on your Blackstone with onions and peppers.  Mushrooms if you want.  Salt, pepper and a dash of Worcestershire sauce. 

Alton Brown says that an alternative to the rib eye is just to buy some deli roast beef and slice it up.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 16, 2020)

How about super tender non-hormone steak ultra thin sliced sautéd with challots and mushrooms topped with unpasteurized Compté aged 21 months and served on real French traditional baguette?
Superb!


----------



## the other mike (May 16, 2020)

This looks good.


----------



## Likkmee (May 17, 2020)

Take an underbelly chuck and get the butcher to run it through a cuber a couple times. 20% or so fat so it tastes damn decent


----------



## InstantOn (May 17, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


No it wouldn't unless you found some chi-chi place ready to fleece you.


----------

